# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A kini besim tek ligji e shteti për të mbrojtur jetën tuaj si qytetarë?

## Albo

Sondazhi që po hapim kësaj here mund t'iu tingëllojë si klishe disave, mund t'iu duket i pavend disa të tjerëve pasi sipas tyre "këto gjëra dihen e nuk ka nevojë për sondazh". Por ne po e hapim sondazhin pasi duam të masim sadopak shkallën e besimit apo mosbesimit që qytetari shqiptar ka karshi shtetit të tij.  Të gjithë e dimë që është detyra e shtetit që me anën e ligjit të mbrojë jetën, pasurinë dhe liritë kushtetuese të gjithë qytetarëve të vetë. Kjo është arsyeja themelore përse shteti ekziston dhe përse ne e mbajmë shtetin më këmbë me taksat tona.

Pyetjet që ju drejtohen personalish si qytetar janë:

- A ndiheni i sigurt për jetën në vendin/qytetin ku banoni ju dhe familja juaj?
- A keni besim se shteti shqiptar mund t'iu sigurojë jetën, pronën e liritë tuaja kushtetuese?
- Në betejën mes krimit dhe shtetit ligjor, kush po fiton dhe kush po humbet?
- A ekziston simbioza mes krimit dhe politikës shqiptare?
- Krimi kontrollon politikën apo politika krimin? Apo janë dy kokat e së njëjtës monedhë?
- Çfarë duhet të ndryshojë që situata e sigurisë në vend të përmirësohet?

Si çdo sondazh, mendimi dhe vota janë personale, dhe nuk ka nevojë që të replikoni mendimin e njëri-tjetrit. Mjafton të lexoni në heshtje mendimin e njëri-tjetrit.

Albo

----------

xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## Poeti

- A ndiheni i sigurt për jetën në vendin/qytetin ku banoni ju dhe familja juaj? *-  Fare pak*
 - A keni besim se shteti shqiptar mund t'iu sigurojë jetën, pronën e liritë tuaja kushtetuese? *-  Jo (njesoj eshte edhe ne Kosove, ne mos me keq)*
 - Në betejën mes krimit dhe shtetit ligjor, kush po fiton dhe kush po humbet? *-  Fiton krimi, sepse krimi eshte shteti.*
 - A ekziston simbioza mes krimit dhe politikës shqiptare? *-  Plotesisht, jane mish e thua*
 - Krimi kontrollon politikën apo politika krimin? Apo janë dy kokat e së njëjtës monedhë? *-  Jane dy koka te se njejtes monedhe.*
 - Çfarë duhet të ndryshojë që situata e sigurisë në vend të përmirësohet? *- Te zevendesohen politikanet ekzistues me njerez te rinje te shkolluar per politike.*

----------

xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## Ester Mera

Mund te them se jo nuk I besohet sundimit te ligjit,sepse ketu ne Maqedoni sundon forca e nje grupi te njerezve dhe vullneti I tyre zbatohet.Dhe organet e institucionet kontrollohen teresisht nga vullneti I tyre.

----------

Mario Mocka (20-09-2015),xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## Aicuni

Jo une nuk kam plotesisht besim ne te gjihta ligjet e vendit , dhe pse jam socialist . Tritoli dhe bombat jane nje prej arsyeve qe me ben te ndihem i pasigurt. Gjithashtu , drejtuesit tane , si per 25 vjet me rradhe bejne cfare duan dhe si perfundim bejne ate qe duan dhe mbushin xhepat e tyre.

----------

xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## lace

* Perfundimisht jemi pre e pazareve Politike Mafjoze,*

----------

bashota (02-07-2015),Lulke (27-03-2015),xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## Aldon Vukaj

Po kam besim tek ligjet po problemi esht se lighet nuk i rrespektojn asnje qe nga civilet e deri te pushtetaret e mdhenj.

----------

xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Ky sondazh vlen vetem per ata qe jetojn ne shqiperi apo jam gabim un? Se ndryshe mua mbie tflas per ktu ku jetoj . Jam dakort me lace me lart.

----------

xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## Formidable

- A ndiheni i sigurt për jetën në vendin/qytetin ku banoni ju dhe familja juaj? - I sigurt besoj sepse jam i zoti vetes.
- A keni besim se shteti shqiptar mund t'iu sigurojë jetën, pronën e liritë tuaja kushtetuese? - Nuk ka ndodhur nuk po ndodh dhe nuk ka per te ndodhur ne 20vitet ne vazhdim.
- Në betejën mes krimit dhe shtetit ligjor, kush po fiton dhe kush po humbet? - Nuk ka asnje beteje midis krimit dhe shtetit ligjor pasi do te quhej beteje neqoftese do te luftonin dy pale , shteti dhe krimi jane e njejta farë.
- A ekziston simbioza mes krimit dhe politikës shqiptare? - Embrioni i fjales politike shqiptare eshte krimi.
- Krimi kontrollon politikën apo politika krimin? Apo janë dy kokat e së njëjtës monedhë? - Padyshim qe politika kontrollon krimin te cilit i jep fuqi.
- Çfarë duhet të ndryshojë që situata e sigurisë në vend të përmirësohet? - Nuk ka ndonje situate te veshtire sigurie ne vend , tritolet jane larje hesapesh nuk po u vihet njerezve te pafajshem qe do te kishim kercenim te sigurise ne vend.

----------

xheni. (08-06-2015)

----------


## iliria e para

Shoqeria shqiptare eshte korruptuar aq shume keto 20 vjetet  e fundit sa qe nuk mund te kesh besim te ndonje institucion. Ligjet jane, por rralle zbatohen.

----------

mesia4ever (28-03-2015)

----------


## mesia4ever

Ketu duhet te perfshihet edhe shteti i Kosoves (sepse forumi ka edhe forumiste shqiptare nga Kosova, por edhe shqiptaret e Maqedonise (Ilirides) sepse jane/jemi pjese e pa ndare e kombit dhe normal edhe shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Serbi apo Mal te Zi). 
Ne Kosove nuk kam patur problem sepse nuk kam aq pasuri te madhe qe dikush te ma rrezikoje, edhe kur shkoj per pushime nuk kam patur problem me asnjeri.
Per pyetjet tjera ekziston nje pergjigje e thjeshte: drejtesia me padrejtesine gjithmone do te jene ne lufte, lufta e ketyre nuk do te perfundoje deri ne diten e Gjykimit kur padrejtesia do te mundet.

----------


## System_32

Sa kisha pa e ndegjuar fjalen shtet dhe ligj,kjo qeveri mund te quhet gjithcka vec shtet e ligj nuk ka

----------


## smokkie

> Sa kisha pa e ndegjuar fjalen shtet dhe ligj,kjo qeveri mund te quhet gjithcka vec shtet e ligj nuk ka


Kjo qeveri apo ajo qe iku apo ajo qe do te vije..nuk ka ligj, nuk ka shtet, ky vend nuk ka asnje shprese, e vetmja menyre per te bere nje jete dinjitoze eshte emigrimi.

----------

martini1984 (15-04-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> Kjo qeveri apo ajo qe iku apo ajo qe do te vije..nuk ka ligj, nuk ka shtet, ky vend nuk ka asnje shprese, e vetmja menyre per te bere nje jete dinjitoze eshte emigrimi.


Gjeneratat e ardheshme do e permiresojne imazhin....

----------


## Wrangler

Besim te ligji kemi, por te zbatuesit e ligjit nuk kemi fare. Policia dhe Gjykatat jane te korruptuara kembe e koke. Sidomos ankesa ime me e madhe shkon per Policine qe eshte ne terren cdo dite. Jane pothuajse in-egzistent. Shkollat jane te mbushura me adolishente qe mbajne thika, doreza grushti dhe arme zjarri. Ne rruge qarkullojne rrugecer deri ne oret e para te mengjesit duke pire drogera e duke vjedhur. Ne timonin e makinave ke psikopater qe nuk ju ben syu drite e qe jane gati te te shtypin mu siper vijave te bardha. Me pak fjale Policia eshte kot fare. Jo se ka qen me mire perpara, por edhe kjo qe eshte tani nuk eshte se solli ndonje ndryshim.

----------

martini1984 (30-04-2015)

----------


## Eagleone

Une votova qe kercenimi vjen nga shteti dhe doja ta argumentoja, them keshtu, sepse edhe ate 10 apo 20 % siguri qe mund te kemi nga ky shtet, ky shtet na e mer serish, sepse shiko cfar ndodh ne shtet, akuzat per vrasje e akuzat per klientelizem, akuza per favorizime te rretheve te ngushta familjare e shoqerore, ceshte kjo gje, kjo eshte vetem rrenim i shtetit jo rilindje qe ky burri i premtoi shqiperise.

----------

martini1984 (30-04-2015)

----------


## DYDRINAS

Si me shtet, si pa shtet, shqiptaret ndjehen te sigurte 0%. Nder shqiptaret vlen gjithmone shprehja: " Dy duar per nje koke"!

----------


## Gentian Lleshi

Kam besim tek ligji,me sakte ligji eshte por shteti i përkul ato sipas interesave të tij

----------


## Ilir-i-lir

Ka shume pune per tu bere!

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

[QUOTE=Albo;3788308]

- A ndiheni i sigurt për jetën në vendin/qytetin ku banoni ju dhe familja juaj? Jetoj i qete, pa frike.
- A keni besim se shteti shqiptar mund t'iu sigurojë jetën, pronën e liritë tuaja kushtetuese? Kam besim me shum se ckam patur para  tre viteve.
- Në betejën mes krimit dhe shtetit ligjor, kush po fiton dhe kush po humbet?Shteti po fiton terren gradualisht.
- A ekziston simbioza mes krimit dhe politikës shqiptare? Jo aq theksuar sec ka egzistuar para tre viteve.
- Krimi kontrollon politikën apo politika krimin? Apo janë dy kokat e së njëjtës monedhë? Nderthurje me njera tjetren, si ne cdo shtet te planetit toke.
- Çfarë duhet të ndryshojë që situata e sigurisë në vend të përmirësohet? te vashdoje lufta  kunder korrupsionit. Cdo gje me pas vjen zinxhir pozitivisht per mireqenien dhe sigurine e qytetarit.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ata qe kan votu 100% qenkan shteti vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

